# Lightroom vs Canon Digital Photo Professional?



## Mike K (Jun 7, 2011)

What are the advantages for tweaking RAW files with Lightroom over DPP?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 7, 2011)

DPP doesn't organize and manage your edits and originals. They're not really designed for the same thing. LR does have a recent RAW processor in it, and should handle the files fairly similarly.


----------



## Mike K (Jun 7, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> DPP doesn't organize and manage your edits and originals. They're not really designed for the same thing. LR does have a recent RAW processor in it, and should handle the files fairly similarly.



Ok, so processing capabilities are similar but LR also helps organize. That would definitely be a benefit.

Seems that DPP doesn't have cropping either...you have to use the other Canon ap for that (unless I'm missing something).

I recall seeing a graduated filter feature for LR in a YouTube video too. That alone might be worth the price of admission.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 7, 2011)

Mike K said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > DPP doesn't organize and manage your edits and originals. They're not really designed for the same thing. LR does have a recent RAW processor in it, and should handle the files fairly similarly.
> ...



Personally, I shoot Canon and I do whatever I can to make sure I DO NOT have to use DPP. As I understand, Nikon users are in a similar boat. That's why a lot of people have migrated from those platforms to a universal platform like Lightroom that does a number of things very well. 

If you're a student, get it with a discount. If you're not, find a student who isn't into digital photography.


----------



## KenC (Jun 7, 2011)

DPP does have cropping - go to the Tools menu.  The earlier versions had only cropping, but not rotation, so I would do cropping in PS, but the current version also allows rotation.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 7, 2011)

You can download a free version of lightroom and try it for yourself. I suspect you'll like lightroom a lot more, and quickly realize that canon and nikon are not software companies such as Adobe.


photo management software | Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3


----------



## Mike K (Jun 7, 2011)

KenC said:


> DPP does have cropping - go to the Tools menu.  The earlier versions had only cropping, but not rotation, so I would do cropping in PS, but the current version also allows rotation.



Ah! "Trimming"! Thanks. 

Thanks for the free download links!


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2011)

There was a test done comparing a range of the RAW processing options (I can't find it now annoyingly), but from what I recall they were all pretty much on an even footing with regard to the final quality. Small differences were present, but were often reliant upon specific kinds of lighting and shots and thus as a general approach no unified advantage was present. I think it was the DXO software that managed a slight edge in the end, but at its price point its just not a viable option over other software options for the average photographer, considering that the advantage was only slight. 

Also I find DPP has a very, clunky interface. I've never gotten along with it and prefer Adobes interface for RAW processing overall.


----------

